# Help making drawer dividers



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

I am making a sort of toolbox. It will have two drawers with a top that opens with another area to store things. I am having very little luck in finding methods on creating drawer dividers. I would like to line them with velvet or leather or something along those lines to keep things from making to much noise when being transported.

How do you guys do drawer dividers? 1/8" hardboard cut part way through on each piece to interlock? If this is so I've been thinking that I cut the pieces to length and height and wrap them in the fabric of choice, stack them together and cut the groves or dados or whatever you want to call them with the fabric on…

I'm kind of stuck here, any help would be nice.

Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I would make cuts before putting the fabric on. Wouldn't want it to hang up on the blades.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with Monte. You could probably apply the material after the cuts and trim them with a razor. I would suggest, though, testing the concept, because the fabric thickness may need to be considered in getting a good fit without having the fabric cause excessive interference or wrinkling.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, I just mapped out the drawer dividers on paper today and started cutting and before I knew it here I was. I used 1/8" hardboard on the dividers except for the on long piece on the right (bottom) drawer. The hardboard was leftovers and I didn't have any pieces over 11 1/2" so I used a piece of 1/4" ply.









I was thinking about using black felt or velvet or something along those lines but I found this piece (basically the whole cow) of leather at a leather shop and decided to get it because; one, it's for my brother, two, he isn't cheap on me, and three, I know that I'd have regretted it after seeing this piece. Covering the drawer bottoms, dividers, and sides as well as the lid will be a painstakingly long process but I think the look/smell of real leather will be worth it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Leather's the way to go, good call Grant!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I cover most of my box bottoms in leather…and a few in adhesive velvet….but never the divider sides. 
Covering the sides of the dividers seems like quite a task… and maybe overkill… but can be done if you can keep the seams looking good. For the leather you will need a good spray adhesive glue.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Greg when I asked the guy at the leather shop what to use he pointed me towards some Leather Weld stuff. He showed me an example of that versus contact cement. It wasn't very expensive and it seems proven. You are right, the dividers would be a lot….although now I have that piece of ply in there that doesn't match the hardboard… I'll post the pictures when I decide what to do because either way I will do the bottoms first. The reason that I wanted to do everything is that this will be a "field" toolbox and will be traveling a lot. I guess I'm just being overcautious of noise while traveling, really this is probably ridiculous.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I've used  drawer flocking material to coat the inside of drawers and dividers.

When set up properly it works fairly easily. If you aren't prepared, though, it could make a mess.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Saddlemakers and leather guys use "barge cement" to glue leather. It is a lot like contact cement which is what I use.I put some in a dauber bottle which is very handy for small projects.


----------

